# Spring must be here



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it was almost 70 degrees here today in Vermont, and the last of the ice melted off our pond. So, out came the rake to clean up around the track and a pocketful of peanuts for the resident track-walking chipmunks that are out of hibernation. That done, a new switch was installed and track laid for the leads to the turntable that was started last year.

Spring must be here!

Larry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A beautiful spring day here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Spring? Was 84 today.... S Az.... 
yesterday was spring, I think I blinked..... 
at least I got the reballasting done.
still need to make the low trestle
and railroad flats of temporary housing... unloading and erecting...
and.....

I hope all fare well regrding coming floods, even our creeks are flowing from snowmelt.

John


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Spring... Well, it was in the mid 60's here in Colorado Springs today and not a cloud in the sky. Not to fear, the weather guessers are predicting snow for Fri and Sat and then back to sunny on Sunday.

Must be spring time in the Rockies...

Jerry
"Pour the coal to her, she don't leak"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If the chipmonks are out in Vermont.....Guess who is out in the desert?









Sneaky Snake










I have not seen him yet but there have been three people bitten around town.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Praise the lord and pass the ammunition!!! I'm chomping at the bit to get out and do some cleanup. I have big plans for this year.


----------

